# That's it then



## The laird (Jan 21, 2021)

Had enough of early starts and driving the truck so Ive resigned ,taking time out for a bit ( if I'm allowed by swmbo)
sitting with a large gin so long lie tomorrow?


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 21, 2021)

Hope you enjoy it but......i bet your still up at siiy o'clock


----------



## izwozral (Jan 21, 2021)

Resigned or retired Gordon?

Sue is right, I was still getting up at 4:30 to start my first round two years into retirement.


----------



## The laird (Jan 21, 2021)

izwozral said:


> Resigned or retired Gordon?
> 
> Sue is right, I was still getting up at 4:30 to start my first round two years into retirement.
> [/QE]
> resigned mate just had enough,so got my b12 jab the morn and a long lay in ?


----------



## Robmac (Jan 21, 2021)

Good on yer Gordon!

Enjoy it mate.


----------



## caledonia (Jan 21, 2021)

You wagon drivers canny stop. My dad was still up and doon the road at 68. My mother had to force him to retire and then he drove taxis for another 10 year. Now he does his and his neighbours gardens.


----------



## REC (Jan 21, 2021)

Good for you! Enjoy being relaxed and have time for yourself!


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 21, 2021)

I was never one for laying in bed, 5 mins when I wake and must get up, apart from requiring the services of the big white telephone.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jan 21, 2021)

Well done Gordon, you've earned a few lay-ins   (I'll miss the early morning pics though)


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 21, 2021)

Yes Gordon time for you to live now, the world will still go on.


----------



## Admin (Jan 21, 2021)

Good on ya Gordon...

So about these 20 Scottish rallies you are running this year


----------



## TeamRienza (Jan 21, 2021)

You will still have to get up really early, drive for miles to keep uploading those photos of yours!

Davy


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 21, 2021)

The laird said:


> Had enough of early starts and driving the truck so Ive resigned ,taking time out for a bit ( if I'm allowed by swmbo)
> sitting with a large gin so long lie tomorrow?


Will this make you a kept man.


----------



## The laird (Jan 21, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> Will this make you a kept man.


Annie Fiona has always kept me and always will - - - - I think ?


----------



## 1807truckman (Jan 21, 2021)

The laird said:


> Had enough of early starts and driving the truck so Ive resigned ,taking time out for a bit ( if I'm allowed by swmbo)
> sitting with a large gin so long lie tomorrow?


I was furloughed in April last year then took voluntary redundancy in October, I hardly had any time for relaxing I was that busy, sorting the garage out, rebuilding my racing bike, doing all the tubs, planters, hanging baskets and wall baskets, then emptying the storage container, I had uncounted trips to the local civic amenity site, it's only since Christmas I've managed to get a break.


----------



## RoaminRog (Jan 21, 2021)

Good decision Big G. 
So have you actually retired, or are you just taking a break?


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 21, 2021)

erm


----------



## The laird (Jan 21, 2021)

RoaminRog said:


> Good decision Big G.
> So have you actually retired, or are you just taking a break?


Cheers roger ,I have resigned as they thought I was joking,fed up with long hours etc ,having a bit time off but will be doing some work throughout the year possibly for my daughters work she has ,but not retired as yet fully .just need the break roger and it's like a weight of my shoulders on the way home tonight


----------



## RoaminRog (Jan 21, 2021)

The laird said:


> Cheers roger ,I have resigned as they thought I was joking,fed up with long hours etc ,having a bit time off but will be doing some work throughout the year possibly for my daughters work she has ,but not retired as yet fully .just need the break roger and it's like a weight of my shoulders on the way home tonight


Know how you feel Gordon. We always worked 15 hours per day, irrespective of what was ‘on the card’, if you know what I mean.
Glad you’re taking a break, it will do you the world of good........ just don’t enjoy it!!


----------



## Wully (Jan 21, 2021)

A happy and sad day for you I know you loved the job but the hours were killing you. Take it easy and get some quality time wae the family and your grandchildren. I could Chuck it tomorrow but I live like a rockstar on a builders wage.


----------



## myvanwy (Jan 21, 2021)

Well done that man. I stopped working 12 months ago but still wake up for work at 5.30. Bloody body clock.


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 21, 2021)

Enjoy.  Although you’ll wonder how you ever had time to work.


----------



## myvanwy (Jan 21, 2021)

Aint that the truth.


----------



## 2cv (Jan 21, 2021)

Well done Gordon, sure that you won’t regret it. When I quit effectively 18 hour days starting at 3am I just couldn’t believe how I used to do it. Your real life begins here, and you deserve it.


----------



## Tonybvi (Jan 21, 2021)

Fully agree with all the sentiments above.  Retirement is just great - I retired 17 years ago when I was 54 and never regretted it although I loved my job.  Make the most of your leisure time now.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 21, 2021)

2cv said:


> Well done Gordon, sure that you won’t regret it. When I quit effectively 18 hour days starting at 3am I just couldn’t believe how I used to do it. Your real life begins here, and you deserve it.


I thought by law you are only allowed to work 48 hrs max a week, no one here works over 38 and maybe a we touch of over time.


----------



## Bigshug (Jan 21, 2021)

Enjoy your retirement Gordon, I have retired twice already, and now cannae wait for lockdown to finish so I can start back again.  Have to say that I dinnae put in the hours that you did.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 22, 2021)

congratulations gordon now all you’ve got to do is persuade fiona to give up good luck with that jan was a nurse as well


----------



## Tim120 (Jan 22, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> I thought by law you are only allowed to work 48 hrs max a week, no one here works over 38 and maybe a we touch of over time.



Contracted to do so by law maybe. Reality is somewhat different depending on how much you enjoy being employed/unemployed.
Far cheaper to pay overtime than employ the people needed with all that entails.


----------



## Tim120 (Jan 22, 2021)

Congratulations Gordon enjoy your time off.


----------



## GinaRon (Jan 22, 2021)

Good for you (I bet Fiona has a long list of Jobs) enjoy it.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 22, 2021)

Bet you woke up briefly forgetting you've retired Gordon?


----------



## linkshouse (Jan 22, 2021)

The laird said:


> Cheers roger ,I have resigned as they thought I was joking,fed up with long hours etc ,having a bit time off but will be doing some work throughout the year possibly for my daughters work she has ,but not retired as yet fully .just need the break roger and it's like a weight of my shoulders on the way home tonight


Well done Gordon. I can relate as I did pretty much the same thing 21 years ago (twenty one, oh my how time flies). 

I hope that you have thought it through better than I did BUT even if you haven't I'm sure you'll not regret it, we haven't.

I was working silly hours in a pretty high pressure job and one last dissagreement with my new boss was the last straw so I just resigned. I hadn't given any thought to what would happen next. Big mortgage, no income - good move. NOT! I did a bit of consultancy work which paid very well when I had it but didn't pay at all when I hadn't.

Something had to give.

We sold up and moved to Westray, bought a house here outright with the equity from our house in the Midlands, lived off savings for a bit then drew my pension early, and started doing websites for local people. I've been working at home part time, very casual part time I might say, ever since. I've been doing less and less over the past few years and I'm closing shop completely this year as I start to draw my state pension from next week (wee hee!).

I enjoyed the job I had until the new chap arrived and do occassionally think back to what might have been if he hadn't arrived but then I pinch myself and thank the day that he came. 

*This was without any doubt the best move we have ever made. *We live on a beautiful quiet island, get away whenever we want (current restrictions aside), do whatever we want. This realy is the best time of our lives.

So sorry for hijacking your thread but I just wanted to say it worked for us and I hope it works for you. Many happy days ahead.

Kindest Regards

Phill


----------



## The laird (Jan 22, 2021)

linkshouse said:


> Well done Gordon. I can relate as I did pretty much the same thing 21 years ago (twenty one, oh my how time flies).
> 
> I hope that you have thought it through better than I did BUT even if you haven't I'm sure you'll not regret it, we haven't.
> 
> ...


Love your story and many thanks


----------



## molly 2 (Jan 22, 2021)

myvanwy said:


> Well done that man. I stopped working 12 months ago but still wake up for work at 5.30. Bloody body clock.


I was the complete opposite ,as soon as I left work the body clocked had a lie in, never did like early mornings


----------



## Scotia (Jan 22, 2021)

caledonia said:


> You wagon drivers canny stop. My dad was still up and doon the road at 68. My mother had to force him to retire and then he drove taxis for another 10 year. Now he does his and his neighbours gardens.


Sounds like he was wanting to get away from his other half.


----------



## Trotter (Jan 22, 2021)

caledonia said:


> You wagon drivers canny stop. My dad was still up and doon the road at 68. My mother had to force him to retire and then he drove taxis for another 10 year. Now he does his and his neighbours gardens.


Ditto. 71 in my case. Still up for a drive, although in Demi these days. Similar situation to linkhouse, one row to many.
Now I wonder how I fitted the time to go to work into my busy day.
Enjoy your Eternity Leave.


----------



## Biggarmac (Jan 22, 2021)

Well done Gordon.  We will miss your dawn photos, but I bet you will be glad not having to be up and away to take them.  Enjoy the free time you have before the hard work of retirement really takes over.


----------



## iampatman (Jan 22, 2021)

Congratulations Gordon, enjoy your (semi?) retirement. I can highly recommend it.

Pat


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 22, 2021)

Well done that man, about time too! 

A whole new world awaits (covid or no covid!) and once you've adjusted you'll love it


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jan 22, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Ditto. 71 in my case. Still up for a drive, although in Demi these days. Similar situation to linkhouse, one row to many.
> Now I wonder how I fitted the time to go to work into my busy day.
> Enjoy your Eternity Leave.



I love that term "Eternity Leave".

I loved my job & gave it my all, then the company was sold. Long story that I will probably post for some sympathy in the next couple of weeks, as my last day is the 4th of Feb.
I can afford to retire but I am most uncomfortable with the term retirement as I'm not sure that's what I'm actually going to do.

Eternity Leave it is!


----------



## Trotter (Jan 22, 2021)

Sharon the Cat said:


> I love that term "Eternity Leave".
> 
> I loved my job & gave it my all, then the company was sold. Long story that I will probably post for some sympathy in the next couple of weeks, as my last day is the 4th of Feb.
> I can afford to retire but I am most uncomfortable with the term retirement as I'm not sure that's what I'm actually going to do.
> ...


Shame it wasn’t in May.
Then we could all say in chorus, “May the fourth be with you”

Meanwhile enjoy your Eternity Leave


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 22, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Shame it wasn’t in May.
> Then we could all say in chorus, “May the fourth be with you”
> 
> Meanwhile enjoy your Eternity Leave



'Groan' button please admin


----------



## Trotter (Jan 22, 2021)

As a package, Eternity Leave comes with much more time on your hands. 
Especially when stuck at home, 
With a van on the drive 
Wanting to get AWAY


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jan 22, 2021)

Trotter said:


> As a package, Eternity Leave comes with much more time on your hands.
> Especially when stuck at home,
> With a van on the drive
> Wanting to get AWAY



I'm looking forward to the day when Phill comes home from work on a Friday, the dogs are in the van and it's all ready to go!


----------



## The laird (Jan 22, 2021)

iampatman said:


> Congratulations Gordon, enjoy your (semi?) retirement. I can highly recommend it.
> 
> Pat


Cheers pat


----------



## Scotia (Jan 22, 2021)

A wee retirement song for you Gordon.


----------



## Trotter (Jan 22, 2021)

You could always do the same as @Sasnak and buy a long wheel base Peterbuilt to replace the one you wrote off , after dropping your coffee, at 60mph. Then you can park it up until you replace the seats, and Spring comes around, cos you’re not going to drive in the snow again. 
You’ll have to buy a new hat. Think a Stetson is compulsory 

Alternatively you can do the same as me. Watch far to many YouTube videos, waiting to GET away.


----------



## TeamRienza (Jan 22, 2021)

The only problem with this retirement lark is,  you never get a day off!

Davy


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 22, 2021)

You young uns just wont have it.


----------



## Trotter (Jan 22, 2021)

TeamRienza said:


> The only problem with this retirement lark is,  you never get a day off!
> 
> Davy


And the wages are rubbish


----------



## molly 2 (Jan 23, 2021)

That work is a pain in the but ,the person that invented it should have finished it


----------



## jimbo (Jan 24, 2021)

All the best Gordon  you will have more time to enjoy things  you like  now


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jan 24, 2021)

Great news. Can't recommend it enough.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Jan 24, 2021)

I got made redundant in 09, not worked since and don't do gardening,  built a moho and enjoyed that.


----------



## Musketeer (Jan 24, 2021)

The laird said:


> Had enough of early starts and driving the truck so Ive resigned ,taking time out for a bit ( if I'm allowed by swmbo)
> sitting with a large gin so long lie tomorrow?


That sounds like a good plan


----------



## fergie1061 (Jan 24, 2021)

The laird said:


> Had enough of early starts and driving the truck so Ive resigned ,taking time out for a bit ( if I'm allowed by swmbo)
> sitting with a large gin so long lie tomorrow?


Good luck mate, no way I'd go back to the rat race either


----------



## The laird (Jan 24, 2021)

fergie1061 said:


> Good luck mate, no way I'd go back to the rat race either


Cheers fergie hope your feeling better


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 24, 2021)

Tim120 said:


> Contracted to do so by law maybe. Reality is somewhat different depending on how much you enjoy being employed/unemployed.
> Far cheaper to pay overtime than employ the people needed with all that entails.


Yes i sold up when the laws changed as i had 7 working for me, not worth the hassle, went self employed in a new biz.


----------



## Deleted member 42369 (Jan 24, 2021)

Been doing that for the last lost count years (7/8?). It's great, I keep thinking this is what it was like when I was a kid - go where you like, when you like, (Covid permitting..) even get paid for doing nothing ( not by parents now ,sadly, but DWP and Co pension are good substitutes). You will love it, and you might even find sensible rising times re-appear eventually !


----------



## mjvw (Jan 24, 2021)

I will miss the daily snaps but enjoy, so all the best Gordon.


----------



## royh28 (Jan 24, 2021)

Probably the best move you've ever made. 
Enjoy yourself and learn to relax. 
All the best to you and Fi.


----------



## Papa Bongo (Jan 24, 2021)

Well done my friend! You will not regret it! 
When you're ready, get a wee part time job doing something you want to do and enjoy having time with the family.
Much love to you and Fiona
Gordon and Moira


----------



## The laird (Jan 24, 2021)

Cheers gordon hope you both are doing fine ,stay safe and well mate hope we can meet up soon


----------



## brian c (Jan 24, 2021)

Well come on mr laird.   How’s it going.


----------



## The laird (Jan 24, 2021)

brian c said:


> Well come on mr laird.   How’s it going.


Great but just need to adjust the body alarm


----------



## Tonybvi (Jan 24, 2021)

Gordon, I’ve got to make a boring but essential trip down to Dundee later this week.  Any chance of you going back on an Aberdeen run just for a day or so so I can relieve my boredom by keeping an eye out for you?!


----------



## The laird (Jan 24, 2021)

Tonybvi said:


> Gordon, I’ve got to make a boring but essential trip down to Dundee later this week.  Any chance of you going back on an Aberdeen run just for a day or so so I can relieve my boredom by keeping an eye out for you?!


As much as I'd like to say yeah ,you've got no chance but just keep waving to the trucks you wave to in the past even though it weren't me


----------



## Tonybvi (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## The laird (Jan 24, 2021)

Tonybvi said:


>


----------



## Stormin (Jan 25, 2021)

I retired early after gaining voluntary redundancy. Nice being able to do what you want when you want. Soon found that once people knew you had retired, plenty of offers of part time work came in. Best bit was they were jobs I could do as and when I wanted, not when told to.
So nice weather and trips away come first


----------



## Lemut (Jan 26, 2021)

Good luck mate. 
Recently done the same myself. Needed to give 3 months notice so I've got two to go and counting every second.


----------



## Kat0 (Jan 31, 2021)

Best of luck to all re-evaluating their priorities I’ve given my notice & finish end of March like Lemut counting the days!!!lol xxx


----------



## The laird (Feb 3, 2021)

brian c said:


> Well come on mr laird.   How’s it going.


Very lazy ,but started doing jobs for swmbo around the house just now


----------



## Wully (Feb 3, 2021)

Why did this come to mind Gordon


----------



## The laird (Feb 3, 2021)

Dark side is out


----------

